

Finding the Best Path Forward to Protect the Open Internet - pessimizer
https://www.fcc.gov/blog/finding-best-path-forward-protect-open-internet

======
pessimizer
In which he attempts to rebrand net neutrality into the "Open Internet", while
also redefining it.

Net neutrality is mentioned a total of three times, once in order to directly
conflate it with the "Open Internet":

>"The idea of net neutrality (or the Open Internet) has been discussed for a
decade with no lasting results."

and twice in the conclusion, to pretend that's what we've been discussing all
along, and again to confuse it w/net neutrality:

>"In summary, the simple fact is that the court has provided a legal roadmap
for how we can protect net neutrality and do expeditiously. The recommendation
on which we seek comment would result in timely and meaningful Open Internet
rules. This NPRM means that consumers, startup innovators, venture
capitalists, and others who have been waiting…and waiting…and waiting for the
certainty of rules would finally have something on which they can rely. We
have been talking about net neutrality for a decade; it is time to put
something in place – and to do it with dispatch."

The "Open Internet," by contrast, is mentioned _22_ times.

~~~
dragonwriter
> In which he attempts to rebrand net neutrality into the "Open Internet",
> while also redefining it.

"Open Internet" has _long_ been the name of the FCC efforts that cover the
subject matter frequently discussed in public commentary as "net neutrality".
("Open internet" really is a better description of the _goal_ , while "net
neutrality" is a good description of the basic mechanism being used to pursue
that goal.)

